# Lock Out / Widereinschaltsperre trotz versperrbarer Abschaltung in PL d notwendig?



## Markus_Sbg (13 September 2018)

*Lock Out / Wiedereinschaltsperre trotz versperrbarer Abschaltung in PL d notwendig?*

Hallo zusammen! 

Bin zwar neu hier im Forum – danke fürs Aufnehmen - in der Elektrotechnik allerdings schon des Längeren beheimatet. 
Habe eine Frage an die Safety-Spezialisten unter euch, ev. hat sich dieser schon mal jemand stellen „dürfen“ oder „müssen“: 
Wir haben in Österreich eine Maschine auf den aktuellen Stand bzgl. der funktionalen Sicherheit gebracht und diskutieren gerade über das Thema Lock Out / Tag Out / Test Out – oder auf deutsch „Wiedereinschaltsperre“. Denke die gesetzlichen Grundlagen in Deutschland sind nicht komplett ident, aber wohl ähnlich.
(Simatic PCS7 mit F-Systems, Profisafe usw.)

Die Maschine hat ordentliche Ausmaße und wurde daher in einzelne Sicherheitsbereiche unterteilt.
Als Beispiel ein Bereich: Beim Öffnen der Schutztür (in diesem Fall abgesichert mit Euchner MGB) wurde ja zuvor schon alles in PL d in den sicheren Zustand gebracht (Gleichstromantriebe, Asynchronantriebe, Pneumatik, sicher Positionen der Aktoren angefahren usw.), ansonsten hätte es ja gar keinen Zutritt in diesen Bereich gegeben. Jetzt unterstelle ich persönlich ja der Sicherheitssteuerung, dass sie alle diese Aktoren auch in diesem Zustand hält und es zu keiner gefahrbringenden Bewegung kommen kann solange mein Sicherheitsbereich nicht wieder geschlossen und quittiert wurde, es ist ja alles min. zweikanalig abgeschaltet.  (Risikoanalyse, SRS, Validierung, Abnahme – alles erfolgreich absolviert, an der Ausführung braucht also an dieser Stelle nicht gezweifelt werden.) 

Wie würde in diesem Fall am einfachsten ein Lock Out realisiert werden können (bzw. ist ein LOTO für einfache Wartungs- und Reinigungsarbeiten im Bereich dann überhaupt nötig)? Da gehen jetzt die Meinungen selbst unter den Spezialisten auseinander, ich bekomme keine wirklich brauchbare konkrete Aussage, eher nur oberflächliches.

Reicht es, an der dafür bestimmten Stelle der Schutztür ein Schloss anzubringen? Oder muss trotzdem noch jede Form von potentiell gefährlicher Energie separat abgesperrt werden? Zweiteres würde einen hohen Aufwand bedeuten und gefühlsmäßig irgendwie eine grundlegende Skepsis gegenüber der Sicherheitssteuerung vermitteln.

Mir geht es nicht um Arbeiten, bei denen der Elektriker mit seinen Händen am Kollektor des GS-Antriebes ist oder der Mechaniker das Getriebe serviciert, da wird sowieso gründlich abgeschaltet.

Aber kleinere Reparaturen und Wartungsarbeiten in diesem Bereich sollten durchgeführt werden können.
Im ASchG gibt es ja einen Absatz, indem es um vertretbares Restrisiko geht, wenn dies gründlich durchdacht und begründet wurde. Könnte dieser ev. hier greifen? 
Danke vorab allen die mir hierzu Tipps geben können, und sei es nur die Weitergabe einer hilfreichen Adresse, an die ich mich mit diesem Anliegen richten kann. 
LG Markus


----------



## Tommi (13 September 2018)

Hallo Markus,

zunächst mal Willkommen im Forum. 

Laut der deutschen TRBS 2111, 5.3.3, Satz 3, Absatz 4 ist Lock Out eine  
Methode zur Reduzierung des Risikos beim betriebsmäßigen Betreten
von Maschinen.
Die Einführung geht einher mit einer "Kulturänderung" in der Abteilung,
aber wenn man es konsequent umsetzt, funktioniert es nach einigen
Wochen bis Monaten.

Jeder muss das System benutzen, auch der Chef. Das ist so ähnlich 
wie die Einführung von Sicherheitsschuhen oder Schutzbrillen. 

Aber, es lohnt sich, ein PLd schützt nicht vor dem versehentlichen
Schliessen einer Schutztür, wenn sich noch jemand un der Anlage befindet!

Das Ganze darf nur im Normalbetrieb angewendet werden, die Sicherheitssteuerung
muss dann ausreichend sicher stillgesetzt haben. Bei Sonderbetriebsarten
wie Wartung oder Reinigung muss nach wie vor der Hauptschalter oder Bereichsschalter
abgeschaltet und abgeschlossen werden.


----------



## acid (14 September 2018)

Ich kenne das aus der Stahlindustrie (ebenfalls Österreich) so, dass an entsprechenden Stellen, teilweise auch direkt an der Schutztür, entsprechende Einrichtungen angebracht sind. Das kann ein Schlüsseltransfersystem sein, oder eine einfache Plexiglasplatte die auf eine Not-Halt-Taste drückt und mit Vorhängeschlössern gesichert wird. 
Wir reden hier auch von großen und nicht einsehbaren Anlagen.

Die ganze Sicherheitstechnik bringt bei unübersichtlichen Anlagen nichts, wenn jemand hinter dem Mechaniker die Schutztür schließt und die Anlage wieder frei gibt.


----------



## stevenn (14 September 2018)

aus guter Quelle weiß ich, dass gerade Euchner einen "Riegel" entwickelt / entwickelt hat, der in Sicherheitsschalter einzuhängen ist, damit eben genau diese Tür nicht geschlossen werden kann.
Pauschal kann man deinen Zustand (Betreten der Anlage) nicht beurteilen, denn wir wissen ja auch nicht genau, was _"Aber kleinere Reparaturen und Wartungsarbeiten in diesem Bereich sollten durchgeführt werden können." _genau bedeutet.
Aus meiner Sicht ist es ausreichend z.B. ein Schloss einzuhängen, damit die Tür nicht mehr geschlossen werden kann / der Betätiger nicht mehr in den Sicherheitsschalter einfahren kann. Welche Arbeiten dann gemacht werden können, das würde ich aber dann genauer spezifizieren. Denn was du nicht vergessen darfst, z.B. STO bedeutet nicht komplett spannungslos. Da man sich mit so einem Vorgehen (im Gegensatz zum kompletten Ausschalten) ein wenig aus dem Fenster lehnt, würde ich eben genau definieren, was gemacht werden kann und was nicht. Und wenn du dir nicht sicher bist -> muss komplett ausgeschalten werden -> hier auf keinen FAll ein Risiko eingehen.


----------



## Markus_Sbg (14 September 2018)

Guten Morgen, danke Tommi und acid für die raschen Antworten!  Nachtrag - Danke auch stevenn, wir haben zeitgleich geantwortet 

Ein paar zusätzliche Details: Das versehentliche Schließen der Schutztür würde ja verhindert werden, indem der Mitarbeiter, welcher zB. alle 3 Wochen einfache Wartungs- oder Reinigungsarbeiten durchführt, sein Vorhängeschloss am Sicherheitsschalter (Euchner MGB Profinet) an der dafür vorgesehenen Stelle einhängt. 
(Fall es interessiert: https://www.euchner.de/de-de/Produkte/Multifunctional-Gate-Box-MGB - da gibt es diesen Bügel, welcher exakt dafür vorgesehen ist ein Schloss einzuhängen)

Zusätzlich sind die Sicherheitsbereiche so realisiert, dass sie von der Stelle der Tür aus eingesehen werden können. Dort befindet sich dann auch jeweils der Quittiertaster, welcher nach Beendigung der Arbeit, schließen der Tür und Verriegelung dieser (Zuhaltung) betätigt werden muss, um überhaupt wieder eine Betriebsfreigabe zu erhalten. 

Uns geht es also um eine Möglichkeit "die Kirche bei einfachen Arbeiten im Dorf zu lassen". Absperrbare Reparaturschalter Vorort für Gleichstromantriebe mit mehreren hundert KW sind wohl nicht anzustreben, nur damit der Loto-Prozess sauber umgesetzt werden kann. 

Hier suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit, die vorhandene Sicherheitseinrichtungen für diese einfachen Arbeiten zu verwenden. 
Bei tiefgreifenden Arbeiten wird ohnehin der Leistungsschalter in der Hauptverteilung abgeschaltet bzw. die Antriebe über die Einspeisetrenner ausgesichert. 

Ich kenne es von kleineren Anlagen, dass ein entsprechender Schlüsselschalter (2-kanalig) in der F-Steuerung verarbeitet alle gefahrbringenden Antriebe abschaltet. 
Vor der Wartung wird in diesen "Sicheren Modus" geschaltet, der Verantwortliche zieht den Schlüssel ab und gibt die Arbeiten frei. 
Wenn dies OK sein sollte, dann erschließt sich mir nicht, warum das oben genannte Beispiel mit der abgesperrten Schutztür nicht auch in Ordnung sein sollte - technisch greifen beide Abschaltungen zu hundert Prozent gleich tief.

LG Markus


----------



## Howard (14 September 2018)

Moin Markus,


Markus_Sbg schrieb:


> Ich kenne es von kleineren Anlagen, dass ein entsprechender Schlüsselschalter (2-kanalig) in der F-Steuerung verarbeitet alle gefahrbringenden Antriebe abschaltet.
> Vor der Wartung wird in diesen "Sicheren Modus" geschaltet, der Verantwortliche zieht den Schlüssel ab und gibt die Arbeiten frei.


Das System setze ich auch so bei größeren Anlagen ein. An diesem besagten Schlüssel befestige ich zudem den Zugangsschlüssel der Sicherheitstür (Schlüsselring wird fest verlötet). Dann muss man folglich den Sicherheitsbereich abschalten bevor man den Schlüssel abziehen und mit in den Gefahrenbereich nehmen kann und niemand kann versehentlich den Bereich wieder einschalten.


----------



## holgermaik (14 September 2018)

Hallo Markus
wir setzen geneu die gleichen MGB ein.
Auf einen Schlüsselschalter haben wir bewust verrzichtet, da ja doch bald jeder einen Schlüssel hat.
Wir haben uns für farbige Vorhängeschlösser entschieden, die auch an jeder Tür hängen bleiben.
(gold - Elektriker, blau - Schlosser, rot - Bediener...) so kann jeder sofort sehen, welches Gewerk noch in der Anlage ist.
Es gibt weiterhin eine genaue Liste, welche Arbeiten in diesem Zustand durchgeführt werden dürfen. (einfache Reinigung, abschmieren...usw.)
Da alle Anriebe in STO gehalten werden, war es wie Tommi sagt, am Anfang etwas schwer jedem klarzumachen das er eben nicht das Getriebe auseinander bauen darf.
Mitlerweile funktioniert es aber super.
Holger


----------



## Tommi (14 September 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0Fx2Y4goQ4

ab 06:45...


----------



## stevenn (14 September 2018)

Tommi schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0Fx2Y4goQ4
> 
> ab 06:45...


hatte ich schon in einigen meiner Vorträge drin


----------



## Tommi (14 September 2018)

Tommi schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0Fx2Y4goQ4
> 
> ab 06:45...



Jeder Mitarbeiter muss seine persönliche Verriegelungsmöglichkeit haben
 und auch dieMöglichkeit, sie anzubringen.
Sonst ist das alles halbherzig!


----------



## Markus_Sbg (14 September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

erneut danke für die Beiträge!

Das Video verwenden wir auch für Schulungszwecke, finde es wirklich gelungen -
mit ein wenig Humor können solche Themen wirklich gut transportiert werden.

Das jeder MA sein persönliches LOTO Equipment inkl. Schloss hat ist wichtig,
das haben wir natürlich auch so umgesetzt. 

Wenn mehrere Personen im selben Bereich arbeiten, wird eine Multischließklammer
angebracht, da entstehen dann tlw. recht schöne Kunstwerke aus
Vorhängeschlössern.

Ein wichtiger Punkt den ich mitnehme ist, dass die genaue Beschreibung, Analyse
und Auflistung der möglichen Tätigkeiten ein essenzieller Punkt ist - exakt wie
stevenn erwähnt.

Es dürften somit nur die aufgelisteten und daher betrachteten Tätigkeiten
durchgeführt werden, alles anderer Bedarf dann einer jeweils individuellen
Betrachtung – wie wir es gewohnt sind.

Aber genau da wollen wir hin - auf einem möglichst übersichtlichen Plan die
Standardtätigkeiten zusammenfassen, welche dann über die Lösung "Schloss
im Sicherheitsschalter" durchgeführt werden können. Da diese Tätigkeiten
wohl 90% aller Arbeiten ausmachen, wäre dies eine enorme Erleichterung
zB. für die Instandhaltung und würde ein verständliches und transparentes
Vorgehen für alle MA bedeuten.

Trotzdem lese ich aus euren Antworten zwei unterschiedliche Interpretationen
heraus, die selbe Erfahrung habe ich auch schon, wie eingangs erwähnt, bei der
Diskussion mit den kontaktierten Spezialisten gemacht:

ZB. erwähnt Tommi "Bei Sonderbetriebsarten
wie Wartung oder Reinigung muss nach wie vor der Hauptschalter oder
Bereichsschalter
abgeschaltet und abgeschlossen werden." - also meinem Verständnis nach keine
Empfehlung für die angestrebte Vorgangsweise.

Dem gegenüber berichten acid, Howard und holgermaik, dass sie jedoch eine
ähnliche Lösung wie die geplante praktizieren.

Für mich gibt es daher noch einige Restzweifel, danke trotzdem für
die bisherige Mithilfe.

Ev. noch eine kurze Frage an Stevenn, acid, Howard und holgermaik:

Wenn ihr für definierte Tätigkeiten die Möglichkeit geschaffen habt, diese
Arbeiten mit der Methode "Absperren der Schutztüre" durchzuführen,
gibt es da eine bestimmte normative bzw. gesetzliche Grundlage, auf die ihr
euch beruft, natürlich nachdem ihr diese Arbeiten analysiert und das Restrisiko
als vertretbar eingestuft habt?

Danke vorab, schönes Wochenende! 
LG
Markus


----------



## Safety (15 September 2018)

Hallo, wurde ja schon viel geschrieben.
  Die Normen sind die DIN EN ISO 12100, DIN EN 1037, DIN EN 60204-1, DIN EN 4413, DIN EN 4414, DIN EN ISO 13849-1.
  Die DIN EN 60204-1 geht auf das Thema ein unteranderem im Abschnitt 5.4  Ausschalteinrichtungen zur Verhinderung von unerwartetem Anlauf.
  Die DIN EN 1037 geht im Abschnitt 6 auf Dein Thema ein.
  Das Du keine klaren eindeutigen Antworten erhältst kann ich mir nur so erklären das die gefragten Deine Risikobeurteilung nicht kennen.
  Du musst Dir jetzt im Rahmen einer Risikobeurteilung die Tätigkeiten ansehen und dann wirst Du sehen welchen Gefährdungen vorhanden sind. Beachten muss man auch gespeicherte Energie in z.B. Form von gehobenen Lasten, Vertikalachsen, eingesperrte Druck usw. das wird oft vergessen. 
  Auch kann das Auswirkungen auf Deinen PLr nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 haben. 
  Die Betriebsanleitungen der Komponenten müssen angesehen und auch beachten werden, was die da schreiben, z.B. bei FU`s.
  Ein Abschaltkonzept bei größeren Maschinen umfasst dann auch wie man einzelne Teile der Maschine oder bis zum einzelnen Antrieb von der Energie trennt und auch Energie ablassen kann. Bei großen Anlagen gibt es dann Wartungsschalter und untergeordnete Netztrenneinrichtungen und Einrichtungen um Energie abzulassen, was aber wieder zu neunen Gefährdungen führen kann!
  Also Risikobeurteilung der einzelnen Tätigkeiten ist Pflicht.


----------

